Despite user concerns, Ubiquiti UniFi routers will beam data back automatically - Vaslo
======
BuildTheRobots
You seem to be missing a URL or any text with details - which is a shame. As
I'm currently moving more and more wifi kit to Ubiquiti means I'd be extremely
interested to learn more.

------
magmf
PII data require optin and non PII have one opt out starting on firmware
version 4.1

